

The Luxury Homes That Torture and Your Tax Dollars Built - smacktoward
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/12/12/the-beach-houses-that-torture-built.html

======
anigbrowl
This article has substantially more historical and clinical context than I
expected, and may of interest to hackers for that reason.

